# بخصوص امتحان اوراسكوم



## hazemhany (16 فبراير 2012)

لو سمحتوا يا بشمهندسين انا عندي امتحان انجليزي في شركة اوراسكوم ضمن برنامج Talent Program OCI ..ياريت لو حد عندوا اي فكرة عن شكل الامتحان يقولي ...شكرا جزيلا لكم


----------



## ahmed3000252 (17 فبراير 2012)

اول حاجة ال Listening و ده عسيمعك قطعة مرتين و بعد كدة عتحل عليها اختيارت عشر جمل 
وبعد كدة في 30 جملة اختيارات Grammar 
وبعد كدة 10 جمل Find the mistake اختيارات وبعد كدة قطعة وتحل عليها عشر جمل 
و بعد كدة تكتب Two Paragraph (موضوع اجباري + موضوعين تختار منهم واحد ) 
وبعد ما تخلص الامتحان ده عتخش مقابلة مع واحدة اجنبية 10 دقائق تكلم معاك (عتقولك عرف نفسك وليه عايز تشترك في Talent Program وشايف نفسك ايه في الستقبل 
و متقلقش الامتحان سهل


----------



## hazemhany (17 فبراير 2012)

شكرا يا هندسة ع ردك ...بس انت امتحنت الايام دي ولا من فترة ؟؟


----------



## ahmed3000252 (18 فبراير 2012)

انا لسة ممتحن يوم الاربعاء اللي فات 
فعتلقيه نفس الشكل ده و تبقي قولي ايه الاخبار لما تتمتحن


----------



## hazemhany (18 فبراير 2012)

ربنا يخليك يا بشمهندس بجد ...بس كمل جميلك وقولي ال paragraph كان عن ايه ...وهل الست البريطانية بتسأل اسئلة تانية غير التلاتة دول ...وربنا يوفقك وتكمل للمراحل اللي جاية


----------



## ahmed3000252 (19 فبراير 2012)

انا الموضوع اللي جالي الاجباري كان تكلم عن موصفات Team Leader / Manger 
والاختياري كان واحد عن Communication by mail or telephone and face to face communication ايهما افضل 
و التاني كان في ناس بتحب تبقي موظفة و ناس بتحب يبقي عندها البيزنس الخاص بيها انت بتفضل انه و ليه 
ديه المواضيع اللي جاتلي بس معرفش بيغيروها ولا لا


----------



## hazemhany (20 فبراير 2012)

ربنا يكرمك يا هندسة ...مش عارف اشكرك ازاي ..فعلا كل اللي قلته لقيته في الامتحان ..ربنا يكرمنا كلنا ان شاء الله ..بس هل صحيح ان الموضوع ماشي بالكوسة ولا معندكش فكرة


----------



## ahmed3000252 (21 فبراير 2012)

انا معنديش فكرة بس اعتقد ان آخر مقابلة ممكن تمشي كوسة


----------



## eng mohamed gamal (21 فبراير 2012)

انا عندى يوم 27 ان شاء الله وشكرا لحضرتكم


----------



## هشام هندسة المطريه (27 فبراير 2012)

انا امتحنت يوم 20/2/2012

يا ريت يا باش مهندس hazemhany لو جالك ايميل منهم بالإيجاب او بالسلب يا ريت تقولى وانا نفس الشىء ان شاء الله


----------



## ternado (27 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم يا باشمهندسين 
السلام عليكم يا باشمهندس eng mohamed gamal
ياريت تقولنا عملت ايه في الامتحان ونظام الأسئلة بيختلف ولا نظام واحد .... وربنا يوفقنا ان شاء الله .


----------



## عمر نبيل (28 فبراير 2012)

بعد اذنكو يا جماعه حد يقولى اروح العنوان ازاى ضرورى عشان الاختبار بكره 
: Nile City South Tower, 2005 A, Corniche El-Nil, Cairo


----------



## hazemhany (5 مارس 2012)

ايه الأخبار يا جماعة ..حد اترد عليه ؟؟


----------



## 6Us0i6zv41t (8 مارس 2012)

"He is not getting to me,burberry," he said. "It is just that I think, in the Clinton campaign, they have had former President Clinton delivering a bunch of inaccurate statements about my record. So naturally,louboutin, I have got to make sure that those are corrected.In the U.S. presidential race, the Democratic contenders are preparing for an important primary showdown in South Carolina Saturday,Lunettes De Soleil Ray Ban, while the Republican candidates face a major test in Florida on Tuesday. VOA National correspondent Jim Malone has the latest from Washington.Senator Clinton and her husband, former President Bill Clinton,burberry soldes, have stepped up their attacks on Obama's record in recent days,Lunettes de Soleil Prada, and Obama has seemed frustrated at times in trying to respond, especially to those leveled by the former president."It is sometimes difficult to understand what Senator Obama has said because as soon as he is confronted on it, he says that is not what he meant," she said.After the contests in South Carolina and Florida,burberry, the presidential contenders from both parties will focus on the so-called Super Tuesday schedule of primaries and caucuses involving more than 20 states that will take place on February 5. Clinton picked up a potentially helpful endorsement Wednesday from Pennsylvania Governor Ed Rendell. Pennsylvania holds its presidential primary on April 22.Senator Barack Obama is counting on strong African-American support to regain some momentum in the Democratic race after two straight wins in New Hampshire and Nevada by Senator Hillary Clinton."We have to cut spending,Lunettes De Soleil," said McCain. "We have to cut the corporate tax rate from 35 [percent] to 25."The tone of the Democratic race has turned more negative following Monday's contentious debate in South Carolina. McCain has picked up the endorsement of retired Army General Norman Schwarzkopf, who commanded U.S. forces in the 1991 Persian Gulf war.In Monday's debate, Hillary Clinton said Obama has a long record of confusing statements,lunettes rayban, especially on the war in Iraq.Obama says the Clintons are distorting his record and twisting some of his statements to score political points.Presidential contenders in both parties are focused on economic concerns at the moment. By Jim Malone Washington 23 January 2008"I think it is important to have somebody who has actually spent time in the real economy," said Romney. "I spent my life in the real economy."McCain talked about the need for tax and budget cuts to stimulate economic growth.South Carolina will be the first southern test for the Democrats and features a large bloc of African-American voters.Romney emphasized his background as a businessman.Four Republican contenders are hoping for a strong showing in Florida,burberry soldes, including Senator John McCain of Arizona,ray ban, former New York City mayor Rudy Giuliani,louboutin pas cher, former Massachusetts Governor Mitt Romney and former Arkansas Governor Mike Huckabee.Obama was asked about that on NBC's Today program.The race for the Republican Party's presidential nomination is also intensifying in advance of next Tuesday's primary in Florida.相关的主题文章： By Kent Klein www.footmali.com Associés Chanel


----------



## ميادة قطب (9 مارس 2012)

*يا جماعة ياريت لو حد اترد عليه يقولنا وخاصة الهندسة المدنية انا امتحانى كان يوم 23-12-2012*​


----------



## hazemhany (9 مارس 2012)

ازاي 23-12 !!!! الأمتحانات بدأت في شهر 2 ..ولا انتي مش talent program ؟


----------



## hazemhany (9 مارس 2012)

وكمان انتي كاتبة 12-2012 اللي هو لسه اصلا مجاش ...صباح الخير يا بشمهندسة


----------



## Methanex Engineer (9 مارس 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## hazemhany (9 مارس 2012)

Methanex Engineer امتحنت ولا لسه ؟


----------



## ميادة قطب (9 مارس 2012)

عفوا كان 23-2-2012


----------



## ميادة قطب (9 مارس 2012)

*بس ياريت لو حد اترد عليه يقولنا و كمان حد يعرف حاجة عن الامتحان اللى بعده
*​


----------



## hazemhany (9 مارس 2012)

يا ستي نعدي من الأولاني وبعدين نشوف اللي بعده


----------



## ميادة قطب (11 مارس 2012)

*ياجماعه حد وصله اى رد و لا نتصل بيهم نستفسر*​


----------



## hady habib (12 مارس 2012)

ممكن توضيح اكتر عن البرنامج ...وايه موضوع السنتين خبرة ده !! كمان عايز اعرف هو هيبقي فيه فلوس ولا ايه النظام ...؟


----------



## hazemhany (14 مارس 2012)

يا جماعة انا الحمد لله ردوا عليا النهاردة وعديت الأمتحان الأولاني ، ياريت تقولولي ايه الأخبار عنكم


----------



## nestaman (15 مارس 2012)

طب متعرفش يا حازم هما كلمو الناس كلها و لا ايه .. و لمل كلموك قالولك امتى الامتحان الى جى .. عشان انا لسه كن ممتحن الاسبوع الى فات اصلا


----------



## hazemhany (15 مارس 2012)

هما مكلمونيش ..هما بعتولي ايميل ..وهما اصلا قالوا انهم مش هيكلموا حد وانهم هيبعتوا ايميلات بس ..كل واحد يشوف الأنبوكس بتاعه بقي


----------



## nestaman (15 مارس 2012)

nestaman قال:


> طب متعرفش يا حازم هما كلمو الناس كلها و لا ايه .. و لمل كلموك قالولك امتى الامتحان الى جى .. عشان انا لسه كن ممتحن الاسبوع الى فات اصلا


tab ba2olk eh edene emailak aw accountk 3la elfb


----------



## nestaman (15 مارس 2012)

طب هم مش قالو ان انا لو منجحتش هيعتو يقولو ... صح و لا ايه .. ياريت حد يفيدنى .. و لا قالو الى مش هينجح هينفاضولو اصلا


----------



## deago (16 مارس 2012)

يا جماعة بالنسبة للناس اللى ربنا وفقهم و عدوا المرحلة الأولى ... حد عندو فكرة عن امتحان القدرات ده او دخلوا قبل كده ؟؟


----------



## deago (21 مارس 2012)

عملتوا ايه يا ردالة ....؟؟ انا اتنقعت و بعدها اتجرشت و بعدها اتنشرت , امتحان زى الفل


----------



## hazemhany (22 مارس 2012)

انا شرحك شكلهم عملوا الأمتحان ده رخم عشان يصفوا الناس عشان هما قالوا ان ناس كتير عدت من الأنجلش فقالوا نخلص عليهم بال Ability test


----------



## deago (26 مارس 2012)

حد ردوا عليه فى المرحلة التانية ؟


----------



## hazemhany (26 مارس 2012)

انا عن نفسي لسه ..


----------



## hazemhany (26 مارس 2012)

انا عن نفسي لسه ..


----------



## hazemhany (29 مارس 2012)

يا جماعة فيه حد اترد عليه ولا ايه الكلام ..........


----------



## Ammo Darsh (29 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم

انا كمان زيكم بالظبط عديت من الامتحان الاولاني وفي الامتحان التاني حصلي نفس اللي حصلكم ولسه مستني الرد بس متوقعه يعني :77:

 بس انا قسم عمارة وباستغرب صراحة ان الامتحان واحد لكل الاقسام .. حد عنده فكرة عن النقطة دي ؟؟


----------



## deago (29 مارس 2012)

عشان هو مش امتحان تخصصى ده امتحان general بيشوف ال logic و ال stress بتاعك و لسه بقه الأمتحان التخصصى و ده بيبقى بعد لما نعدى انشاء الله الأمتحان ده


----------



## Ammo Darsh (3 أبريل 2012)

الرد وصلني النهاردة

ومش داخل المرحلة الجاية درجاتي مش مناسبة


----------



## hazemhany (3 أبريل 2012)

حرام والله الميل عندي اتعمله بلوك النهاردة ، ومش عارف جالي ايه ...ايه الحظ ده بس مش عارف !


----------



## Ammo Darsh (4 أبريل 2012)

قولي الميل بتاعك وانا اشوفه عندي مع الناس اللي خرجوا ولا لا

الميل عندي مبعوت لبتاع 160 واحد .. ان شاء الله متكونش منهم


----------



## hazemhany (4 أبريل 2012)

الف شكرا يا هندسة ع الخدمة دي ...انا بعتلك ايميلي علي الخاص ..ومعاه رقم تليفوني


----------



## Ammo Darsh (4 أبريل 2012)

تم الرد على كل اللي بعت رسالة خاصة


----------



## hazemhany (4 أبريل 2012)

انا الحمد لله نجحت يا رجالة ...حد جالوا رد انه اتقبل ؟؟


----------



## medo35_2010 (5 أبريل 2012)

انا لسا متردش عليا خالص ، ياريت لو حد متردش عليه برضة يقولنا


----------



## Amr Mokh (5 أبريل 2012)

انا برضة لسة متردش عليا....


----------



## deago (5 أبريل 2012)

لسه


----------



## Amr Mokh (6 أبريل 2012)

يا جماعة اللى اترد عليه انه نجح اترد عليه ب ايميل ولا تليفون؟؟


----------



## hazemhany (6 أبريل 2012)

يا جماعة لسه محدش جاله رد انه نجح ... انا عرفت اني نجحت من حد جوا الشركة ..لكن لسه مجاليش ميل


----------



## medo35_2010 (6 أبريل 2012)

طيب يابشمهندس حازم ، فية ناس اترفضت واترد عليها بالاميل ، احنا كدا يعتبر ناجحين ولا لسا ممكن يبعتوا تانى لناس بالرفض


----------



## hazemhany (6 أبريل 2012)

العلم عند الله بقي ..اصبر يابشمهندس اكيد هيردوا الأسبوع اللي جاي


----------



## deago (6 أبريل 2012)

يا حازم يا جامد  انت لحقت وصلت لحد جوه الشركة


----------



## deago (7 أبريل 2012)

مفيش اى اخبار يا جدعان ؟؟ الموقع بتاعهم على الفيس بيقول الميلات اتبعتت الأسبوع اللى فات . حد جالو حاجة


----------



## hazemhany (7 أبريل 2012)

فين الموقع بتاعهم ده يا هندسة ؟!


----------



## medo35_2010 (7 أبريل 2012)

مفيش حاجة وصلتنى


----------



## deago (7 أبريل 2012)

اكتب OC-Talent-Management على السيرش بتاع الفيس بوك دى صفحتهم


----------



## medo35_2010 (7 أبريل 2012)

دا لنك الصفحة ، وفية ناس لسا متبعتلهاش اميل برضة
facebook.com/pages/OC-Talent-Management/133812543405076


----------



## deago (8 أبريل 2012)

مفيش اى جديد يعنى .. يا بشمهندس حازم ممكن تتاكدلنا من الموضوع ده ليه مفيش حاجه وصلت لحد دلوقتى ؟؟


----------



## hazemhany (9 أبريل 2012)

فيه حد جاله اي رد يا جماعة !


----------



## medo35_2010 (9 أبريل 2012)

لسة ، شكلهم واخدين اجازة


----------



## hazemhany (9 أبريل 2012)

اه صحيح ...ممكن يكونوا واخدين اجازة علشان اعياد المسيحيين ...فممكن ده يكون سبب العطلة دي


----------



## medo35_2010 (9 أبريل 2012)

هما زى ما قالوا قبل كدا مستنيين لما المجموعة بتاعت السنة اللى فاتت تخلص ، فلسا معاهم لشهر 5 ، بس مفروض يبعتولنا ويقولولنا على الاقل ازا كنا اتقبلنا ولا لا ....


----------



## hazemhany (9 أبريل 2012)

مجموعة ايه اللي تخلص يا معلم .. البرنامج مدته 27 شهر يعني سنتين وشوية ..ازاي هيبقوا لحقوا يخلصوا في شهر 5 !!


----------



## medo35_2010 (9 أبريل 2012)

انا عارف انة 27 شهر ، بس فى اول مرة يوم امتحان الانجليزى ، تقريبا اللى اسمها بسمة قالت انة المجموعة اللى قبلكم تخلص فى شهر 5 ، معنى كلامها انهم هيتسلوا فى الامتحانات معانا لغاية اللى قبلنا ما يخلصوا ، جايز المجموعة اللى قصدها عليها بدأت من سنتين ولسا هتخلص دلوقتى


----------



## medo35_2010 (11 أبريل 2012)

ياجماعة نزلوا على صفحتهم على الفيس الكلام دا :
Talent Program: 

Those who received e-mails regarding their online assessment scores are the candidates whose scores are below our requirements. Candidates who have been selected to attend the panel interviews are expected to receive e-mails regarding the interview dates soon enough.

وفى خلال اسبوعين هيردوا على الناس اللى متبعتلهاش اميل


----------



## nebuchadenzzar (11 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاتة 
انا اول مرة اشارك 
طيب الحمدلله انهم ردوا 
طيب معلش سؤال هو الامتحان الجاى دة هيبقى عامل ازاى


----------



## deago (15 أبريل 2012)

لسه مفيش ايتها اخبار يا ردالة ؟؟؟


----------



## deago (15 أبريل 2012)

حد جالو مييل حد ماجالوش لسه


----------



## nebuchadenzzar (15 أبريل 2012)

انا جالى الحمدلله


----------



## medo35_2010 (16 أبريل 2012)

nebuchadenzzar قال:


> انا جالى الحمدلله



انت جالك امتى يابشمهندس ، المفروض اليومين دولا اجازة
انا لسا مجاليش


----------



## hazemhany (18 أبريل 2012)

ايه يا جماعة الأخبار ..حد اترد عليه او راح الأنترفيو ؟؟


----------



## medo35_2010 (19 أبريل 2012)

دى اخر الأخبار من على صفحتهم على الفيس
Talent Program: 

we have started the third phase of the selection process which is the panel interviews. the third phase is estimated to take 3 weeks. Candidates who still haven’t received mails with their interviews dates should be receiving them in 10 days.

ياريت لو حد عندة اخبار يقولنا


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (19 أبريل 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## deago (20 أبريل 2012)

يا ريت يا جدعان لو حد راح الأنترفيو يقولنا ايه الخبار و الدنيا مشيت معاه ازاى


----------



## hazemhany (22 أبريل 2012)

هل من جديد يا شعب


----------



## medo35_2010 (22 أبريل 2012)

انا لسا


----------



## deago (22 أبريل 2012)

ولا اى جديد ;(


----------



## Amr Mokh (25 أبريل 2012)

يا جماعة مفيش اخبار ؟؟


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (25 أبريل 2012)

ياريت يا جماعة لو حد عنده إمتحانات من بتوع المقابلات الشخصية يجيبهلنا وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## medo35_2010 (29 أبريل 2012)

اية ياجماعة ، محدش اترد علية لسا ؟؟؟؟


----------



## hazemhany (30 أبريل 2012)

في واحد صاحبي اترد عليه يا جماعة ...هانت


----------



## hazemhany (2 مايو 2012)

ها يا جماعة حد اترد عليه تاني ...


----------



## Amr Mokh (2 مايو 2012)

لسة مفيش اى حاجة


----------



## hazemhany (3 مايو 2012)

انا اتبعتلي الميل النهاردة اخيرا وبعد طول انتظار ...والله الموفق -بكسر الفاء- والمستعان


----------



## medo35_2010 (4 مايو 2012)

وانا اتبعتلى كمان الاميل انهاردا ، محدش يعرف ياجماعة نظام الأمتحان ؟؟؟؟


----------



## deago (5 مايو 2012)

كام سؤال كده فى اللزيز 

1 . عرف نفسك
2.تعرف ايه عن اوراسكوم و التالنت بروجرام 
3.شايف نفسك فين بعد 5 سنين 
4.ايه هى اكتر حاجه وحشه فيك 
5. كلمنى عن خبراتك 

و الأنترفيو نصو انجليزى و نصو عربى .. خليك واثق من نفسك و استعين بالله و توكل عليه و انشاء الله التوفيق من عندوا


----------



## nebuchadenzzar (5 مايو 2012)

انا اتسألت نفس الاسئلة ماعدا شايف نفسك اية و كان كلة بالانجليزى متكلمناش عربى غير ما بعد ما خلصنا خالص و انا ماشى لما يقولك لو عند سؤال و هنبقى نبعتلك الرد بعد اسبوعين


----------



## hazemhany (7 مايو 2012)

اانا عملت الحمد لله الأنترفيو النهاردة يا رجالة ..ياريت بقي اول ما حد يترد عليه يبقي يقول برضه ..وربنا يوفق الجميع ان شاء الله .


----------



## Amr Mokh (7 مايو 2012)

طيب كان عبارة عن ايه و ايه نظامه و كدة ؟


----------



## مهندس كاظم الركابي (7 مايو 2012)

شكرااااا 
موضوع غاية في الروعة


----------



## sherkimo (8 مايو 2012)

*يارجالة ، انا مهندس ميكانيكا وعايز اقدم في الشركة اوراسكوم ، حد يقولي اعمل ايه ؟ هل ابعت الcv اونلاين على موقع الشركة ولا اروح لهم الأول ولا ايه النظام ؟

وانتم ازاي باتاخدو دور للتقديم في الامتحان


حد يجاوبني بالله عليكم 


وجزاكم الله كل خير *


----------



## hazemhany (8 مايو 2012)

يا بشمهندس البرنامج اللي احنا مقدمين فيه اسمه تالنت بروجرام ، وده بيتعمل كل سنة ، انت ممكن تقدم في الباتش اللي جاي ، وبيبدأ التقديم فيه علي شهر 11 12 كده ، خليك متابع الأهرام هما هينزلوا اعلان علشان الناس تقدم ...


----------



## Amr Mokh (13 مايو 2012)

يا جماعة اللى يوصل لأي اخبار يقولنا


----------



## hazemhany (15 مايو 2012)

كتبوا انهم هيردوا علي كل الناس الأسبوع ده


----------



## medo35_2010 (15 مايو 2012)

انا اترد عليا بالرفض ياجماعة.
ربنا يوفقكم وتسمعوا اخبار حلوة انشاللة.


----------



## nebuchadenzzar (15 مايو 2012)

انا الحمدلله اترفضت 
ربنا إن شاء الله يوفق الجميع و يسهلها


----------



## deago (15 مايو 2012)

هههه .. اومال مين اللى نجح ؟؟؟ الحمد لله جالى رفض الجايات اكتر انشاء الله و ربنا يوفق الجميع ... طمنونا عليكم يا رجاله عاوزين نبارك انشاء الله


----------



## hazemhany (15 مايو 2012)

وانا كمان اترفضت ..وزميلي اترفض هوا كمان !!!!!!! ...دول ولاد كلب اصلا ممشينها بالكوسة شكلهم


----------



## ahmed3000252 (15 مايو 2012)

انا و كل صحابي اللي كانوا معايا اترفضوا !!!!!!!


----------



## hazemhany (16 مايو 2012)

في واحد دخل فضحهم علي الصفحة بتاعتهم وحاطط لينك الصفحة بتاعتنا دي ..عشان مش منطقي ان كل دول يترفضوا -اللي طبعا معندهمش وسايط- ولا حتي واحد بس فيه المواصفات المطلوبة علي للبرنامج الفضائي بتاعهم ده !!


----------



## Eng.Sameh Nada (16 مايو 2012)

ده مش انا بس بقى اللي اتقلشت بقى  الغريب ان اخر انترفيو ده بيبقى تحصيل حاصل يعني اللي بيخرج منه نسبه قليله قوي؟؟
يلا الحمد لله خيرها في غيرها.


----------



## Eng.Sameh Nada (16 مايو 2012)

بس صحيح هوه مين اتقابل حتى نبركله


----------



## hazemhany (16 مايو 2012)

فيه يا معلم اصحاب الكوسة ..اللي هم اصلا مش محتاجين يخوشوا علي المنتديات ولا يدوروا ولا يسألوا عشان كده مش هتلاقيهم معانا ..بس فيه واحد ماسيكهم علي الصفحة بتاعتهم ونفخهوهم ..خليهم يتفضحوا علشان يوعي الناس ومحدش يخش معاهم في التمثيلية دي السنة اللي جاية


----------



## Elhbeb (17 مايو 2012)

*جزاك الله كل خير وبارك فيك*​*وسدد خطاك وحفظك من كل شر*​


----------



## deago (17 مايو 2012)

بجد ياعنى يا جدعان احنا تعبنا اوى و عدينا امتحانات بنت جزمة و انترفيو تحصيل حاصل و صباح الوسطه و الكوسه بجد يعنى اللهم انى استودعت عندك امرى .... حرام بجد الناس دى كلها تتقلش و فعلا الواحد قابل ناس محترمه كتير فى المشوار ده ايه يعنى ام الأنترفيو اللى يضيع مجهود شهرين و الواحد و المصحف كان بياخد اليوم اجازة من العمل على حسابو .. يالله قدر الله و ماشاء فعل و الحمد لله على كل شئ


----------



## deago (17 مايو 2012)

شكلهم افلو الصفحة بتاعتهم على الفيس ....


----------



## hazemhany (17 مايو 2012)

بالفعل قفلوا الصفحة بتاعتهم لما الناس زنقتهم ....فلما معرفوش يردوا قفلوا الصفحة ..لكن هيروحوا مننا فين ولاد الكلب دول ..والله لهفضحهم في كل مكان ..والموضوع ده هيفضل ريفرنس للناس الغلابة اللي هتقدم في الباتش بتاع السنة اللي جاية وهيجوا وهيشوفوا كلامنا ده..وبكده نكون نبهناهم ان هما بيستخدمونا مجرد كومبارس عشان يسبوكوا تمثيلية انه الفرصة متاحة للجميع ونختار احسن ناس والهجص ده ...


----------



## hazemhany (17 مايو 2012)

بالفعل قفلوا الصفحة بتاعتهم لما الناس زنقتهم ....فلما معرفوش يردوا قفلوا الصفحة ..لكن هيروحوا مننا فين ولاد الكلب دول ..والله لهفضحهم في كل مكان ..والموضوع ده هيفضل ريفرنس للناس الغلابة اللي هتقدم في الباتش بتاع السنة اللي جاية وهيجوا وهيشوفوك كلامنا ده..وبكده نكون نبهناهم ان هما بيستخدمونا مجرد كومبارس عشان يسبوكوا تمثيلية انه الفرصة متاحة للجميع ونختار احسن ناس والهجص ده ..


----------



## deago (21 مايو 2012)

و شكرا ....
تمت بحمد الله

------------------------------​


----------



## hazemhany (22 مايو 2012)

مش فاهم !!


----------



## deago (22 مايو 2012)

اقصد يعنى خلصت الرحلة ... نايس توبيك و ديه الخاتمة


----------



## mahmoud pepo (23 مايو 2012)

*السلام عليكم*

ازيكم يا شباب معلشى انا لسه جديد شويه فى المنتدى هو ايه موضوع talent program ده؟ يا ريت معلشى حد يفيدنى وجزاكم الله خيرا.


----------



## hazemhany (23 مايو 2012)

والله يا هندسة ممنوش لازمة تعرف ..لأن الموضوع كله كوسة ..فاوفرعلي نفسك ..وخدها من قصيرها


----------



## مولير (14 يونيو 2012)

طب لو سمحتو يا جماعه امتحان ability test ده بيبقي عامل ازاي افيدونا افادكم الله بيتكلم عن ايه يعني او اسئله ف ايه او زي ايه كده يعني اهي محاوله واللي فيه الخير يقدمه ربنا


----------



## hazemhany (14 يونيو 2012)

يا هندسة احنا بندن في مالطة ؟
بنقول الموضوع كله ماشي بالكوسة احنا لو عارفين انها تمثيلية مكناش قدمنا من البداية
وانتا مصر برضه تقول اهي محاولة!
غاويين يتمثل عليكو يعني !


----------



## kiimozz (14 يونيو 2012)

el salamo 3aleko 
ana 3arf ya bashmohandes enak akeed meday2 7ases beek la2n 7asal m3aya el mawkf da kteer ana men eskndrya w 7asal m3aya nafs el mwdo3 m3 olymbic w safert kaza mara 3al fadii laken 3adi howa el mwdo3 esma w naseeb zay el gwaz bel zabt  f b3d eznk e7na talbeen bas ne3rf el exam bta3 el 
abilities kan 3aml ezay yemken ykoon lena naseeb f orascom w tkon enta el sabab w yeb2a gazak allah 5eer
!!!ana 2aletly enta 3and emt7aan personal w safety asasn


----------



## hazemhany (14 يونيو 2012)

لا يا هندسة انت فاهم غلط ..اوليمبيك انا امتحنت فيها ومتقبلتش ومزعلتش لأنها مكنتش كوسة انا فعلا معملتش كويس في المقابلة...وكذا شركة تانية ..انما اوراسكوم حاجة مختلفة هيخلوك تنجح تنجح وفي الأخر هيخدوا حبايبهم والله العظيم دي الحقيقة والناس كلها دخلت شتمتهم علي البيدج بتاعتهم ولما معرفوش يردوا قفلوها ..شفت الهبل اللي هما فيه !!!..انا بقولكوا كده اقسم بالله علشان متعشموش نفسكم مش اكتر ولو مش مصدقني اسألوا بقيت الناس اللي شاركت في الموضوع وهما يقولولكوا ..وعموما للي عايز يضحك عليه ويشارك في التمثيلية دي انا مش هقدر افيدوا بالأمتحان لأن احنا تالنت بروجرام وده اكيد امتحناتوا مختلفة عند برنامج hse اللي انتوا مقدمين فيه ...


----------



## kiimozz (14 يونيو 2012)

it's ok hazem


----------



## kiimozz (14 يونيو 2012)

bashmohandes molerr b3d eznak momken t2oly enta emt7ank el gay emta w el sa3a kam da lel talent programme wla HSE???? 3shan ana metla3'bt w 3ayz akaren mwa3edy b mwa3edk 
w hal 2aletlak 3andk emt7an ability wla personal w safety??


----------



## مولير (15 يونيو 2012)

ياكيمو هوة امتحان ability w safety مش فاهم ازاي والرجاله مش راضيه تفهمنا الامتحان الابيليتي عامل ازاي مع انه هيبقي زي بتاعم بالظبط اعتقد عشان هوة talent برضه بس سيفتي امتحاني يوم الاربع 9.30


----------



## kiimozz (16 يونيو 2012)

lla b2a han3ml ehh,, ana emt7any ablek b youm,,, 3amtan hab2a a2olak eh nzamo,,ya3ni hya 2letlak brdo en enta tab3 el talent prog. tab momken te3mly 
forward lel email el galak 3shan ana emialy feh moshkela m3ahom bas! w mesh bysta2bl ,,,,byktbo fel email enta tab3 anhy prog.
[email protected]


----------



## hazemhany (16 يونيو 2012)

يا جماعة التالنت بروجرام بتاع السنة دي خلاص بخ اختاروا 40 واحد وزمانهم بدأو لأنهم قالوا انهم هيبدأو في نص ستة ..اكيد انتوا hse ..ازاي متعرفوش انتوا مقدمين في برنامج ايه !


----------



## kiimozz (17 يونيو 2012)

ya bashmohandes tab a2olena emt7an el abilities geh 3aml ezay,,,personoal abilities wla mental wla eh?


----------



## hazemhany (17 يونيو 2012)

امتحان ال abilites بيبقي تلت ساعة وبيبقي عبارة عن جداول وبيبقي عايز منك تحسب منها حاجات وبتبقي حسابات معقدة ومطلوب من حضرتك تحلها من غير الة حاسبة وعيش بقي ..وفيه امتحان للشخصية تاني عبيط كده ملوش لازمة


----------



## kiimozz (18 يونيو 2012)

shokran ya bashmohndes


----------



## obadooz (20 يونيو 2012)

afafa
adfaa


----------



## مولير (29 يونيو 2012)

امتحان ال ابيليتي بتاع ال hse محدش يقلق منه هو كله امتحان في الشخصيه


----------



## obadooz (5 يوليو 2012)

mafeesh a5bar 3an natiget el Ability Test ??


----------



## kiimozz (12 يوليو 2012)

laa ya obadoz


----------



## eng\wael (13 يوليو 2012)

مجهود رائع


----------



## fayman (18 أبريل 2014)

و راحت ست الحتة


----------

